# Forward/Reverse of a 220V Motor using a Drum Switch



## Jeff1313 (Jul 15, 2021)

Hi All,
I have recently purchased a Standard Modern Series 2000 13" Lathe. At some point, it was converted from a 3 Phase Motor to a 1 Phase 220V Motor. The previous owner had bypassed the Start/Stop buttons and Mag Starter, and simply used the Forward/Reverse Drum Switch to turn the Motor On or Off.

However, the rotational direction of the Motor did not change when either Forward or reverse was selected. I believe that the only way to change the motor direction of a 220V Motor, 2 wires have to be interchanged at the motor itself...? 5 and 6 on the Motor plate shown.




With the help of this forum and some Youtube vids, I have successfully re-connected the Start/Stop switch and the Mag Starter. I purchased 2 "new" Overload Relays to match the FLA of the Motor as well.

The problem is that the Forward/Reverse issue still remains.

So, is it possible to use my current 3-Pole Drum Switch to control the Forward/Reverse rotation of the motor?

I've attached my current schematic. Any insight would be apprecated.

Thank You,
-Jeff


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 15, 2021)

Hi Jeff, yes I see what you need to change- give me a little time and I'll post a sketch
-Mark
OK this should work:
Drum switch terminals 5 and 6 are connected the same way- no change there (I didn't draw it)
If the motor rotation is opposite the switch handle, move wire on drum switch from 3 to 2


----------



## Jeff1313 (Jul 15, 2021)

That's great Mark.
I'll try it tonight if I can and let you know. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 15, 2021)

No problem. If motor has 2,3 and 6 connected now you can leave it like that and bring 5 out to the drum switch instead if it's easier. 
Then tie 5 to drum sw 2 or 3 depending on the rotation vs. the switch handle
-M


----------



## Jeff1313 (Jul 16, 2021)

This worked like a charm. Thanks Mark. 

Can you give a quick explanation on why this works? Does it have something to do with the "Start" circuit of the motor?


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 16, 2021)

Good deal. Yes exactly, it reverses the phase of the start winding w/respect to the main windings


----------

